

Acer says Microsoft's move against Apple will fail - joe_the_user
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57459239-94/acer-says-microsofts-move-against-apple-will-fail/

======
zmonkeyz
Haters gon' hate. I personally would love to see Microsoft bring out a
standard branded tablet to serve as a baseline. Their partners should be able
to step their game up with their own tablets that may have support for things
like 4G radios and the like.

